# Baseboard, Window & Door Trim...Monochromatic a must?



## golem (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm preparing to paint my home's interior keeping within a family of browns, mostly varying light shades of tan. As I recently installed white vinyl replacement windows I was intending to paint "all" interior trim with satin/semi-gloss white. That said, I've recently begun thinking I'd like to paint the baseboards a complimenting shade of brown, maybe slightly lighter or darker than that of the range on the walls. Is this something considered acceptable or a definite "Goober" move?

I'm definitely not averse to painting all my trim a complimentary shade of brown but am unsure as to how it would work with the white vinyl.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 6, 2011)

Personaly I hate dark trim because it does tend to darken the whole look of the room but when it comes to color choises it's all in the eye of the beholder. If you like it then it's fine. It can always be painted over again at some point.


----------



## golem (Feb 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Personaly I hate dark trim because it does tend to darken the whole look of the room...


Thanks for the reply!

I'm with you on that. Not sure I'd ever go with trim darker than the walls. Personally, dark trim conjures up visions of either stodgy manors or funeral homes.   

Guess in reality I was really fishing for someone to suggest baseboards in a trim shade differing from that of the door and window trim would (or wouldn't) be a design faux pax.

Will likely take your common sense suggestion. I'll get a paint sample to trim out one room and base the decision upon that. 

Cheers!


----------

